# Looking for Software



## oldman (Sep 14, 2014)

Looking to buy some new software that will allow me to do the following:
                                                                                                          1. Download Photos
                                                                                                          2. Edit Photos
                                                                                                          3. Share
                                                                                                          4. Add Music, Captions, Text (Adding music is very important.)
                                                                                                          5. Put Photos In Albums & Store
                                                                                                          6. Create Slideshows 
                                                                                                          7. Create Cards, Gifts and etc.

I want to be able to download pictures, edit them, add music (if so desired), add captions or text, put them into an album, make a slideshow and share them. Also, make e-cards as desired. Does anyone use Kizoa? If so, how do you kike it? I have used Picasa and Photoshop. Both are good, but looking for just something different to play with mostly. I get bored using the same things all of the time. I do thousands of picture a year and store them on a 1TB hard drive that I keep on top of my tower at home. Then, when I go to a friends house or on vacation, I will sometimes use a flash drive and load the pictures on it that I want to take along and show to my friends or relatives on my tablet. I really like adding music to my photos. It takes away the boredom to my viewers of just watching pictures go by. I do put them on YouTube with music and then invite people to view them and that works out fairly well, but I am always looking for something new and different. You know what I mean? 

Any ideas? Thanks for your help and sorry for the long post.


----------



## Fern (Sep 14, 2014)

No doubt you would have 'googled' to see what is available.


----------



## oldman (Sep 14, 2014)

Fern said:


> No doubt you would have 'googled' to see what is available.



I have, but I was hoping that someone would have some experience with a software that may be what I am looking for. I think Kizoa is the closest thing that I can find that suits my needs. Thanks.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 14, 2014)

I have two:
Photo Go.......bought in store and installed on desktop
Photobucket.com.....online photo software that is *FREE*, just choose a username and password


----------



## Fern (Sep 15, 2014)

Have you seen Picmonkey, I use it often, and you don't have to download any programme.

http://www.picmonkey.com/


----------



## littleowl (Sep 16, 2014)

I use Photoshop. And Ashampoo.


----------



## littleowl (Sep 16, 2014)

And of course photobucket. Forgot that one. All of my pictures you see are done through Photobucket


----------



## oldman (Sep 19, 2014)

Ladies & Gents: Check out http://www.kizoa.com

You can do all kinds of fun things with your pictures, but it does cost, if you want to be real creative.


----------



## oldman (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh,btw, I liked photo bucket and pic monkey. Pic monkey is great for getting a single picture ready to post or share.


----------

